# New Member In Arizona



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

We just found this site and are looking to buy a 23KRS. We currently camp in a Coleman pop-up and want to upgrade. I'm Ken and my wife is Arlene and the fuzzy guy is Stanley, our Jack Russell terror, I mean terrior. We tow with a 2001 Ford F-150 SuperCrew with a 5.4 equipped with the factory tow package. Any Outback owners in the Phoenix area that would like to contact us, please do. Does anyone know if the Outback factory sells direct? We travel to northern Indiana to visit relatives and would consider picking up an Outback there if the price was right.. Thanks, Ken


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Keystone doesn't sell direct, but you can get a GREAT deal from Lakeshore RV (MI)
http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and the info about the factory. I have talked to the folks at Lakeshore RV already and they may be the ones. There is also a dealer in New Mexico that has some good prices. Thanks again, Ken


Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AZthunderations said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Before you buy...print off a copy of this PDI (pre deliver inspection) document and go over EVERY inch of the trailer, using this document. Expect to spend about 4hrs doing this. You will find small issues that the dealer can (and should) fix on the spot.

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096

Let us know if you have other questions.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi AZthunderations
















to Outbackers! 









We have the 28krs and we love it!

You might try Holman RV in Cincinatti too.

Happy Roo Hunting!


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you, I'll check them out too. The 28KRS is nice, but we don't need the side slide or the extra length. A 21RS would work for us but I like the idea of the side garage in case I replace my Harley and want to take it with us. We are empty nesters and the dog is our kid now. We love to camp in the Arizona mountains and our last trip in the pop-up we had 10 out of 11 days of some sort of rain and lots of wind shaking us. It's time for something a little more sturdy and a bathroom would be really nice for those rainy days and nights.


skippershe said:


> Hi AZthunderations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AZthunderations said:


> Thank you, I'll check them out too. The 28KRS is nice, but we don't need the side slide or the extra length. A 21RS would work for us but I like the idea of the side garage in case I replace my Harley and want to take it with us. We are empty nesters and the dog is our kid now. We love to camp in the Arizona mountains and our last trip in the pop-up we had 10 out of 11 days of some sort of rain and lots of wind shaking us. It's time for something a little more sturdy and a bathroom would be really nice for those rainy days and nights.


Agree on this...we moved from a Coleman popup and love the Outback! The popup was nice, but the Outback is AWESOME!!!


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Checked with the 2 dealers mentioned and they are within $200 on a 23KRS. I guess I should ask if anyone in the southwest has a 23KRS or a 21RS for sale? I have no problems with a pre-owned unit as long as it's in decent condition. Perhaps a pre-owned will have some of the great mods I've been reading about all ready done. I also printed off the check list for future use, thanks for all the info. Hope to meet some of you soon. We tend to join in with people that have similar agendas and enjoy camping, nature and a simpler life.


Oregon_Camper said:


> Thank you, I'll check them out too. The 28KRS is nice, but we don't need the side slide or the extra length. A 21RS would work for us but I like the idea of the side garage in case I replace my Harley and want to take it with us. We are empty nesters and the dog is our kid now. We love to camp in the Arizona mountains and our last trip in the pop-up we had 10 out of 11 days of some sort of rain and lots of wind shaking us. It's time for something a little more sturdy and a bathroom would be really nice for those rainy days and nights.


Agree on this...we moved from a Coleman popup and love the Outback! The popup was nice, but the Outback is AWESOME!!!
[/quote]


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us. Good luck on your search.

Mark


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

We got some phone and e-mail quotes from various dealers on the 23KRS and found that the prices are about the same, $500 hundred higher or lower. Prices range from $16,900 to $17,500. 
The interesting thing is that the 23KRS, it seems, is being replaced with the 230RS. It's the same floor plan, but with a KING bed slide out the back. The headboard is at the rear with windows on both sides of the slide. The other items are: Cherry cabinets, (the one we got pictures of still had white uppers above the R/O and sink area, didn't care for that) and the unit is raised higher off the ground for traveling through rough terrain, I guess. This raised height will have an impact on entry angle of the ramp into the garage in my opinion and towing resistance. Difference in cost is around $1200 increase over the 23KRS. If they keep confusing me, I may go back to a 21RS and just forget about the garage.
If anyone in the southwest has a preowned 21RS or a 23KRS for sale, let me know. The more we get into this, the better a preowned sounds.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

We have located a trailer in Las Vegas and will check it out on Friday, Sept. 12th. It does have a problem that can not be easily corrected. It's not an Outback. We looked at Outbacks and made offers and looked some more all over the country. Either the Outback was damaged in some way or the price was within a few thousand of a new unit. Nothing made sense. Then we fell into a great deal on a 2005 Forest River, Rockwood Ultra Light, 25 footer. It's another brand we were looking at and has the same bunk/bike storage as the 21RS, only in the back, and a fixed Queen bed in the front. Dry weight is 3250, all alum framed and fiberglass sides. I think it will suit us just fine. It's a big step up from our Coleman pop-up. 
So, I guess this is good-bye. 
I've enjoyed your company and all the information that you gave me. I hope a few of my posts might have been of use to some of you. 
I'm sure we will meet at some campground, somewhere, sometime and perhaps share a libation and a story.
Happy camping and happy living, Ken


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

AZthunderations said:


> We have located a trailer in Las Vegas and will check it out on Friday, Sept. 12th. It does have a problem that can not be easily corrected. It's not an Outback. We looked at Outbacks and made offers and looked some more all over the country. Either the Outback was damaged in some way or the price was within a few thousand of a new unit. Nothing made sense. Then we fell into a great deal on a 2005 Forest River, Rockwood Ultra Light, 25 footer. It's another brand we were looking at and has the same bunk/bike storage as the 21RS, only in the back, and a fixed Queen bed in the front. Dry weight is 3250, all alum framed and fiberglass sides. I think it will suit us just fine. It's a big step up from our Coleman pop-up.
> So, I guess this is good-bye.
> I've enjoyed your company and all the information that you gave me. I hope a few of my posts might have been of use to some of you.
> I'm sure we will meet at some campground, somewhere, sometime and perhaps share a libation and a story.
> Happy camping and happy living, Ken


Ken,
Although you may be buying a SOB (Some Other Brand), it doesn't mean "good-by". You are more than welcome to stick around and ask/answer any questions. There are plenty of others here that either never had owned or no longer own an Outback TT. 
Stick around and enjoy the great site that the members make it.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

I appreciate that suggestion and was silently hoping for an offer to stay. The site seems to be very informative and most of the different brands of trailers have one thing in common..........campers. I won't be of much help on Outback only problems, but again, a lot of trailer problems are similar.
OK, if we get the Rockwood on Friday, we will be official SOB's. If not, we may still be in the game. Either way, I'll keep in touch with Outbackers.com Thanks again.









folsom_five said:


> We have located a trailer in Las Vegas and will check it out on Friday, Sept. 12th. It does have a problem that can not be easily corrected. It's not an Outback. We looked at Outbacks and made offers and looked some more all over the country. Either the Outback was damaged in some way or the price was within a few thousand of a new unit. Nothing made sense. Then we fell into a great deal on a 2005 Forest River, Rockwood Ultra Light, 25 footer. It's another brand we were looking at and has the same bunk/bike storage as the 21RS, only in the back, and a fixed Queen bed in the front. Dry weight is 3250, all alum framed and fiberglass sides. I think it will suit us just fine. It's a big step up from our Coleman pop-up.
> So, I guess this is good-bye.
> I've enjoyed your company and all the information that you gave me. I hope a few of my posts might have been of use to some of you.
> I'm sure we will meet at some campground, somewhere, sometime and perhaps share a libation and a story.
> Happy camping and happy living, Ken


Ken,
Although you may be buying a SOB (Some Other Brand), it doesn't mean "good-by". You are more than welcome to stick around and ask/answer any questions. There are plenty of others here that either never had owned or no longer own an Outback TT. 
Stick around and enjoy the great site that the members make it.
[/quote]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

AZthunderations said:


> I appreciate that suggestion and was silently hoping for an offer to stay. The site seems to be very informative and most of the different brands of trailers have one thing in common..........campers. I won't be of much help on Outback only problems, but again, a lot of trailer problems are similar.
> OK, if we get the Rockwood on Friday, we will be official SOB's. If not, we may still be in the game. Either way, I'll keep in touch with Outbackers.com Thanks again.


Hi Ken,

You are most welcome here, as you are now a part of the family!
Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker no matter what kind of camper you decide to go with...
Looking forward to reading many more of your posts and adventures in the future


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!!

Glad you're sticking around.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

WELCOME to Outbackers. Glad to have you in the community!

You might want to check prices with Pontiac RV, in Pontiac, IL. It is right on I-55 and shouldn't be out of your way on a trip to Indiana.

We got a great deal from them. We, too, moved from a Coleman pop-up (two in 9 years) to our Outback. No more trips to the toitty in the middle of the night! And no more wet beds when setting up or tearing down in the rain. (But fuel economy was better with the Coleman. Oh well - everything has a price!)

Mike


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

AZthunderations said:


> We just found this site and are looking to buy a 23KRS. We currently camp in a Coleman pop-up and want to upgrade. I'm Ken and my wife is Arlene and the fuzzy guy is Stanley, our Jack Russell terror, I mean terrior. We tow with a 2001 Ford F-150 SuperCrew with a 5.4 equipped with the factory tow package. Any Outback owners in the Phoenix area that would like to contact us, please do. Does anyone know if the Outback factory sells direct? We travel to northern Indiana to visit relatives and would consider picking up an Outback there if the price was right.. Thanks, Ken


Ken
Well I can tell you for sure, once I made the decision to purchase an O/B, I spent a lot of time on the internet. About 5 hours per night for about 3 months. I can tell you about the crooks and hooks when you check online and they tell you they have to talk to you for a price. I still get calls a year after I purchased my O/B Kargaroo 28KRS. I have a 5.3 (327) Yukon XL with a tow package and it pulls fine. My wife and I do dog shows yearly and are on the road quite a lot. The Karagroo has a front cargo ara tha also doubles a a murphy bed area also. We have no problems at the shows with our dogs (28) being kept in the cargo area at night in crates. Not all of the 28 dogs are showdogs, we also take our pets, and our rescues. We love our dogs so dont think otherwise. And what do we do when we are not going to show? We go the the RV and state parks with the dogs. They all love it.

If you want the best deal around, call Holman Motors RV, HWY 32& Elick LN, in Batavia OH 45103. Rocky Holman is the person you want to talk to. Tell him Len from Seattle sent you and he will take care of you regardless if you tell him who told you to call. Their phone number is 513-752-3123/ 1-800-323-8677 or go to HolmanRV.com I have never seen a saleperson bend over backwards for a customer, check the colors, send pics, tire size, how much if we have drawers installed etc. And never a wimper out of him. I appreciated him by giving him my business and drove 5600 miles from Seattle and back with my new 2008 O/B 28KRS. I arrived at the time I estimated, drove into the large covered building with all the other outgoing trailers, got a 1 hours introduction and royal treatment, met his dad, loaded up the trailer and drove back to Seattle without any problems. I also call him to update the trailer to him or Rocky still callls to check in with me to see if I am happy with my trailer. I think you know the answer to that. But.. this is just my opinion. And I saved over $10,000 from the locally priced dealers in Seattle. Its not just about the price, but about the journey. We love our O/B and we also really care for our dealer in OH. Rocky is the man.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi AZthunderations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rocky Holman right? At Holman Motors. I drove from Seattle to him and bought our 28 KRS. Have you had any problems with the bed bracets causing problems? Rocky is the man. He is what being a saleperson and service is all about.

Len


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Howdy Yall!!!


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, we just got home with our (not Outback, so we are officially SOB's) trailer. It's a 2005, 25 ft Forest River Rockwood Ultra Lite. 
The 2001 Ford F-150 SuperCrew pulled it very well from Las Vegas, over Hoover Dam, up and down the mountains and on the interstate highways back to Phoenix. This is just an educated guess, but it looks like about 11-13 MPG in those conditions, more mountains then flat. 
I'm using an eazy lift 1000# hitch and no sway control. I didn't notice any sway problems, but will probably get a sway control as insurance. 
So far, so good and we hope to meet some of you along the way. Happy camping!


----------

